# Urethane Front Bumper Lip Body Kit



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Im not a fan at all. Thats just me though.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't like it because they don't show it on a cruze...Doesnt look like my kinda style either. But I do agree, its hard finding something for the front end


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Go ahead, you can tell me it looks like rice


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe if I saw it on a non-boxy, non-fugly car it might look nice :1poke:


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The Cruze front bumper is very rounded; you don't have a boxy turn at the corners like many other cars. If you look at this "universal" front bumper lip you'll notice that it assumes such a boxy turn at the corners of the front bumper. I don't think it will fit our Cruze, and if it does, it won't look good. I've seen several such universal front lips, including carbon fiber ones, but it's for this reason that I've never gone ahead to get any of them.


----------

